# �Odorless� oil primer



## Painterpaintspaint (Mar 2, 2018)

*“Odorless” oil primer*

Anyone ever use killz odorless oil primer before? I believe it’s sold at Home Depot I’m going to give it a try on my upcoming job. The customers will be home during the entire priming process and I know how rough oil primers can be especially to people who are not painters and aren’t use to it. I’d love to hear anyone’s previous experience with the product or a similar product 
Thank you


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Personally, I suspect there is no such thing. Maybe less obnoxious, but not truly odorless. Plus, guess I’m old school enough to feel that a primer that doesn’t smell pretty nasty likely lacks the properties that make it effective. But, I will be happy to read about your experience.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Odorless does not mean fumeless. 
The Kilz and Zinsser odorless primers do have a less noticeable smell than the originals, but they still off gas harmful fumes. 

Don’t let the lack of a strong smell lead you to believe that good ventilation and a respirator isn’t necessary. I’ve made that mistake, and paid the price in brain cells. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Jmayspaint said:


> Odorless does not mean fumeless.
> The Kilz and Zinsser odorless primers do have a less noticeable smell than the originals, but they still off gas harmful fumes.
> 
> Don’t let the lack of a strong smell lead you to believe that good ventilation and a respirator isn’t necessary. I’ve made that mistake, and paid the price in brain cells.
> ...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

loaded brush said:


> Jmayspaint said:
> 
> 
> > Odorless does not mean fumeless.
> ...


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

RH said:


> loaded brush said:
> 
> 
> > But it does explain a lot, don’t it?:wink:
> ...


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

http://www.insl-x.com/product-detail/inslx-products/odor-less

Generally these do not penetrate as well and do not have the adhesive qualities as say the BM 024 or primelock.

the 024 primer is much less obnoxious than kilz or coverstain.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I know I once "trusted" the claims of odorless oil-based paint. Only this was actually paint, not primer. I chased a family of 4 out of their home for a week! They were not happy. As stated, fumes still release into the air, they might not smell, but they sure do linger in such a way that it's almost worse than having something that smells. I kept reassuring them I used odorless paint not realizing the fumes were just as bad. Lesson learned.

P.S. I bought a can of Kilz Odorless about a year ago, and, to me, it was unusable. I bet I stirred for 20 minutes, even using my paddle mixer drill attachment and I couldn't get the stuff mixed well enough. When I tried to apply it, it was basically the consistency of watered down milk. Might have just been a bad can.........


----------



## njpaintpro (Mar 3, 2018)

lost a few brain cells as well on odorless oil primer  haha


----------



## Painterpaintspaint (Mar 2, 2018)

What primer would you recommend when painting over stained wood or precious oil based paint I if the family is staying in the house?


----------



## Painterpaintspaint (Mar 2, 2018)

I meant Previous not precious lol


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Several acrylic primers can do the job of bonding to existing oil clear coats and oil paints. 

Stix by Insul-X is a good one, sold at a lot of BM stores. The Fresh Start 023 works well also. Even Zinsser’s 123, or Glidden’s Gripper can work. 

The key to success with acrylic bonding primers is the prep. Generally it takes more extensive prep to ensure a good bond with acrylic primers than it does with oils. Sand/de-gloss the surface well and acrylic bonding primers can work just as well as oil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Jmayspaint said:


> Several acrylic primers can do the job of bonding to existing oil clear coats and oil paints.
> 
> Stix by Insul-X is a good one, sold at a lot of BM stores. The Fresh Start 023 works well also. Even Zinsser’s 123, or Glidden’s Gripper can work.
> 
> ...


From what I have gathered most peoples issue with acrylic primers is the stain & tannin bleed through not an issue of adhesion. Stix especially has zero stain blocking ability.


----------



## Ubercorey (Feb 11, 2018)

So when I do dusty or fumey stuff I seal up the area, cover the AC registers and seal in a fan in a window to create negitive air pressure. Sucks the fresh air from in the home , through the work area and carries out dust and fumes.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> From what I have gathered most peoples issue with acrylic primers is the stain & tannin bleed through not an issue of adhesion. Stix especially has zero stain blocking ability.




Right, but if the stained wood has an intact clear coat over it then stain blocking isn’t an issue. In most cases that I’ve come across, intact varnish, polyurethane, or lacquer blocks the stains itself. Leaving adhesion to the clear coat as the challenge. 

The OP did say “stained wood” and not stained and finished wood. If it is just stained wood with no clear coat, like in Pete’s ceiling thread, then acrylic alternatives wouldn’t be as effective. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> I know I once "trusted" the claims of odorless oil-based paint. Only this was actually paint, not primer. I chased a family of 4 out of their home for a week! They were not happy. As stated, fumes still release into the air, they might not smell, but they sure do linger in such a way that it's almost worse than having something that smells. I kept reassuring them I used odorless paint not realizing the fumes were just as bad. Lesson learned.
> 
> P.S. I bought a can of Kilz Odorless about a year ago, and, to me, it was unusable. I bet I stirred for 20 minutes, even using my paddle mixer drill attachment and I couldn't get the stuff mixed well enough. When I tried to apply it, it was basically the consistency of watered down milk. Might have just been a bad can.........[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Some paints will stick. Durapoxy will stick to properly prepped oil paint, but not clear coated. Cabinet coat and Breakthrough will stick to anything too.BM has something similar to durapoxy that might stick to oil. Coro- something.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Jmayspaint said:


> Right, but if the stained wood has an intact clear coat over it then stain blocking isn’t an issue. In most cases that I’ve come across, intact varnish, polyurethane, or lacquer blocks the stains itself. Leaving adhesion to the clear coat as the challenge.
> 
> The OP did say “stained wood” and not stained and finished wood. If it is just stained wood with no clear coat, like in Pete’s ceiling thread, then acrylic alternatives wouldn’t be as effective.
> 
> ...


I had that discussion with someone else before and the consensus was how can you be sure the clear coat is 100% sealed the entire surface. Would really suck to find out after a few weeks the stain had bled through, better to be sure the first time.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Woodco said:


> Some paints will stick. Durapoxy will stick to properly prepped oil paint, but not clear coated. Cabinet coat and Breakthrough will stick to anything too.BM has something similar to durapoxy that might stick to oil. *Coro- something*.


Do you mean rust scat? or something out of the corotech line?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I had that discussion with someone else before and the consensus was how can you be sure the clear coat is 100% sealed the entire surface. Would really suck to find out after a few weeks the stain had bled through, better to be sure the first time.




I suppose it is always safer to wear a belt and suspenders, but in my experience it’s not necessary in most situations. 
Can’t really be %100 sure about anything after all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> I suppose it is always safer to wear a belt and suspenders, but in my experience it’s not necessary in most situations.
> Can’t really be %100 sure about anything after all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And although you never know when a fail will occur, you can pretty much be assured it eventually will.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

The odourless primers dry softer than the traditional oil primers I've found. They aren't "odour less". They'll still stink. A lot.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

I've used the Kilz Oderless Oil Primer one time and that was for the reason you have stated. The home owners did not want to leave while the painting was done.

It did not work very good. I will never use it again. I have put it one the list with S.W. Extreme bond Primer. The useless list.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Odor- LESS
Not odor-FREE


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> RH said:
> 
> 
> > Totally. I used to be a super genius, but now I’m just incredibly smart.
> ...


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Jmayspaint said:


> RH said:
> 
> 
> > Totally. I used to be a super genius, but now I’m just incredibly smart.
> ...


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Do you mean rust scat? or something out of the corotech line?


It is a corotech single part waterborne epoxy. It sounds similar to durapoxy, but I've never it.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Woodco said:


> It is a corotech single part waterborne epoxy. It sounds similar to durapoxy, but I've never it.


only thing i could think of is v341/342 but those are precat waterborne epoxy. durapoxy sounds like it is an acrylic resin so i think BM's competing product would be scuff-x


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

It works and I’ve never had any effect on the bonding or stain blocking. But!
Have it put into gallon and shook at Paint store. Does not work as well if added on job site and hand shaken or stirred in. I use it all the time and some scents work much better than others.

I’ve seen enough little green men ( cover stain).


----------

